# LOUDEST cutaway acoustic guitar for under 1000?



## south side (Apr 17, 2014)

I am in the market for a cutaway acoustic guitar. I play a lot of prog rock, and am looking for the loudest acoustic guitar available at Long and Mcquade. The price can be anything under 1000 dollars. I'm looking for a crisp, bright type of sound, not a mellow sound. IE Something that doesn't make chords sound too muddy, something that is good to solo on, something that I can play with at high frets (which is why I want cutaway) and something that'll sound good in casual jams with friends with a very light drummer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd have a look at the cutaway models from Seagull/Simon & Patrick. The dreadnought and mini-jumbo sizes are probably going to give you the most in terms of pure volume, though my fave of the guitars that I played recently was a S&P folk CW Heart of Wild Cherry. It had great cutting power to it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Taylor 214 CE, but I think the price recently went up from 999-1099 because of fluctuation in our dollar. If you don't mid a big body the 210 CE has a bit more bottomed. Both are loud/very bright/balanced/great pickup system. You will probably need to plug it in to keep up with a drummer though.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't forget that string gauge can make a big difference in projection. I use 13 gauge sets on my acoustics. Most guitars come equipped from the factory with 11 or 12 gauge sets.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Taylor 214 CE,


I second that vote but recommend putting 80/20 bronze strings on it. I love mine but it loses a lot of its highs if I use phosphor bronze.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, my 414 is the only acoustic I have ever had that sounds perfect with 80/20 strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Don't forget that string gauge can make a big difference in projection. I use 13 gauge sets on my acoustics. Most guitars come equipped from the factory with 11 or 12 gauge sets.


That is a very good point.



Merlin said:


> I'd have a look at the cutaway models from Seagull/Simon & Patrick. The dreadnought and mini-jumbo sizes are probably going to give you the most in terms of pure volume, though my fave of the guitars that I played recently was a S&P folk CW Heart of Wild Cherry. It had great cutting power to it.


That was my first thought. To get a big sound you need a big guitar.



south side said:


> I am in the market for a cutaway acoustic guitar. I play a lot of prog rock, and am looking for the loudest acoustic guitar available at Long and Mcquade. The price can be anything under 1000 dollars. I'm looking for a crisp, bright type of sound, not a mellow sound. IE Something that doesn't make chords sound too muddy, something that is good to solo on, something that I can play with at high frets (which is why I want cutaway) and something that'll sound good in casual jams with friends_* with a very light drummer.*_
> 
> Any suggestions?


How many pounds would the maximum be for a_* "light" drummer*_? Yea, I'm:sSig_busted:.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried the prd angelus SE?


----------



## cliffmac (Apr 13, 2014)

The Epiphine DR-500MCE, I've played along side some very big names and it still stood out volume wise, tone and playabillty.


----------



## south side (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm asking because, firstly, I obviously want an acoustic, and secondly, I applied to four jobs at Chapters Indigo so that over the summer, I'll have some cash to spare for something I like. 

Once again, thanks.


----------

